

Indian Startups travails with Ruthless Indian payment gateway providers - karambir
http://nainomics.blogspot.com/2011/11/indian-ecommerce-startups-their.html

======
akarambir
so there is a chance here to setup a business in being a "Payment Gateway
Provider"

~~~
suhastech
Yup.

The main problem is, you have to deal with senseless RBI rules, stupid
(corrupt?) officials and a LOT of paper work.

If someone comes up with a "Stripe" like service in India, trust me, he's
going to be a millionaire.

There's one startup that's working it zaakpay.com

